# canon 350d autofocus problem



## miskin83 (Sep 7, 2006)

hi

My cameras autofocus is doing strange things, it will only focus on the red dot on the far right of the viewer.  I have tried 2 lenses and i get the same problem.

any ideas 

thanks


----------



## astrostu (Sep 7, 2006)

I have  the same issue at times ... usually I just move the camera slightly and it changes which focus point it uses.  You could try that, manual focus, or looking in the manual .


----------



## rp1600 (Sep 7, 2006)

Had a similar problem. Make sure the camera's auto focus setting is set to "one shot".


----------



## 964 (Sep 8, 2006)

Normally it has nothing to do with 'One Shot' or the 'multipoint AF' if it *always* focusses on the right hand side AF point. To me it would seem likely that you have by chance selected this as the default AF point......you should be able to cycle through these and select the one you want (or indeed all of them) on the body of the camera. This has nothing to do with the lens. Read the manual part where it explains how to select the AF points.....

Of course I might be wrong, but this is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## rp1600 (Sep 8, 2006)

964 you are correct. I went back and revisited the problem. same thing happened to me and it was in fact a matter of the "wrong" default AF points being selected. I did as you recommended above, selecting all of them, and all works fine for the most part. sorry for the errant "one shot" info.


----------



## miskin83 (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, i reset the autofocus.

thanks


----------

